# Now here's a different Rooster pic!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You never know what you might run into next to a pheasant farm! Here's a cool looking bird that I just completed!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

very nice looking work Rick :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow Rick, I bet if people could see that in person they would probably have you do one for them. What would really look nice if you had an orange no hunting sign on the post. :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Giggle Giggle G/O...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> What would really look nice if you had a guides head on the post.


 :wink:

just kidding


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

what would someone charge for a mount like this one


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm $240 at this time, but I heard a rumor...like Gas...it's going up in the future!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looking good Rick


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Rick,

Was that shot by Dakota Hunt Club?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, down by South Dakota! I have seen those by GF though.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Woodpecker, g/o,discount, Rick Aker? You got to be kidding :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Woodpecker, are you married? There is a joke called the woodpecker joke and the punch line is, "the moral of the story is the farther away from home you get the harder your pecker gets." Is this true or is it just a rumor??? :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Awesome looking mount!!


----------

